# Keylogger using VB.Net



## just_a_beginner

Hi!!

I want to design a keylogger as my project but dont know how to proceed. I ' ve downloaded codes from many sites but cant make head or tail of it. Could someone please tell me how to proceed?? 

Also, i havent yet got a complete idea of what a hook is - which is needed in this project - or how it is used, etc. Please help


----------



## koala

Sorry, we can't help with designing a keylogger. We have a Security forum full of trained analysts who work hard to remove things like keyloggers, trojans and spyware, so we're not going to add to the problem by helping to create a new one.


----------

